

Facebook Takes Major Hit With Latest Funding Round - techstink
http://www.techstink.com/facebook-takes-major-hit-with-latest-funding-round/

======
milwaukeegreeny
I do not know how they do it.

It's a great site but they need some kind of business model. Every time I go
there I feel like I'm visiting a special place on our planet where the law of
gravity just doesn't apply.

So I'm quite baffled by facebook but at the same time I admire the people who
are running it.

------
pchristensen
It's not real - don't get excited, haters.

~~~
icey
Unfortunately, it's not really all that funny either.

